# Need some counseling



## Ajay (Aug 9, 2015)

I broke the trust of the people who really Loves me and who shows much concern in every area of my life. Plenty of times I broke their trust. I realized that I did a great mistake and I asked forgiveness. But they are not ready to accept me. They called me I am a devil and said to me that they did so much good to me and in return I did evil to them so the evil will never depart from my house. I approach them trice and they are not willing to talk to me.in the church also nobody is talking to me. I tried every possible way to rectify my mistake. I really hurt them.yes I sinned, I confess to GOD, I am not a good person, Grant me your forgiveness and please help me to overcome this type of attitude. I am 29 now, single, I don't know how to get of from this situation. I am feeling very guilty. The pastor of the church said don't come to the church. I realized the importance of honesty in christian life. Need some advice


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 9, 2015)

Ajay, I am sure that others are more competent to give you specific counsel about what to do with regard to your church. There are good pastors and elders on the board who could maybe help you more even via private message, because you could give more details than you should in a public setting. (My own good pastor is a member here: http://www.puritanboard.com/member.php/4929-Alan-D-Strange.)

I just wanted to post a few verses that have been of comfort to me when I've fallen again and again, that assure us that God stands ready to forgive *all* of our sins. We may have to work to restore relationships with men. But Christ has fully restored our relationship with God the Father. Our guilt has been nailed to His cross and there is even now, right now -- _no condemnation_ as we look to our Saviour, Jesus Christ (Romans 8:1). We are none of us good people. We all so desperately need God's abundant mercy. Praying for you.

David said to Nathan, “I have sinned against the LORD.”
And Nathan said to David, “The LORD also has put away your sin.”
2 Samuel 12:13

Seek the LORD while he may be found;
call upon him while he is near;
let the wicked forsake his way,
and the unrighteous man his thoughts;
let him return to the LORD, that he may have compassion on him,
and to our God, for he will _abundantly pardon_.
Isaiah 55:6,7

Blessed is the one whose transgression is forgiven,
whose sin is covered.
Blessed is the man against whom the LORD counts no iniquity,
and in whose spirit there is no deceit.
For when I kept silent, my bones wasted away
through my groaning all day long.
For day and night your hand was heavy upon me;
my strength was dried up as by the heat of summer. Selah
I acknowledged my sin to you,
and I did not cover my iniquity;
I said, “I will confess my transgressions to the LORD,”
and you forgave the iniquity of my sin. Selah
Therefore let everyone who is godly
offer prayer to you at a time when you may be found . . .
-Psalm 32

Who is a God like you, pardoning iniquity
and passing over transgression
for the remnant of his inheritance?
He does not retain his anger forever,
because he delights in steadfast love.
He will again have compassion on us;
he will tread our iniquities underfoot.
You will cast all our sins
into the depths of the sea.
-Micah 7:18,19

‘. . . faith consists in receiving the mercy offered us by God himself.’
-Peter Martyr Vermigli


----------

